# Java won't work



## JohnRx (Jun 2, 2012)

Java will not work on my Vaio laptop. I'm using Vista and IE9. I've deleted all previous versions of Java and reinstalled the latest one (version 7, update 4). Scripting of Java applets is enabled. What else can I try?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Which version of Vista do you have 32bit or 64bit and which Service Pack do you have installed? Also what anti virus or security software are you running?


----------



## JohnRx (Jun 2, 2012)

Vista Home Premium Service Pack 2, Norton Internet Security


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Which version of Windows Vista *32 bit or 64 bit*?

If 64 bit, you should install both the 32 and 64 bit versions of JAVA.
The default IE 9 is the 32 bit version even for Windows Vista x64 (64bit).


----------



## JohnRx (Jun 2, 2012)

Vista 32 bit; I also disabled Norton IS firewall, it still didn't work


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Did you get the download from here?

Java Downloads for All Operating Systems


----------



## JohnRx (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes I did


----------



## JohnRx (Jun 2, 2012)

But I can't verify it when I'm done downloading


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Try here:

JRE 7u4 Downloads

Go down the list to:

Windows x86 Offline (32-bit)


----------



## JohnRx (Jun 2, 2012)

Still not working; after installing from this link, I went to java.com and tried to test whether Java was working on my system; it said "No working Java was detected on your system." But I find "Java 7 Update 4" listed in Programs and Features in the Control Panel.


----------



## JohnRx (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm trying to get the animated clock to work at www.time.gov - I've also opened port 8013.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Try disabling Nortons anti virus also then try Java again.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've found that v7 update 4 doesn't work on some sites for me so I reverted to v6 update 32 from Old Version of Java Download - OldApps.com and find I don't have any problems now.

I know it's always advocated that you use the updated versions because of security issues, but I'm experiencing the same problems with the same sites, as I did when trying out v7 when it was a Beta.

Give it a try and see if that resolves your problems, it's the first one on the list, dated 03 May 2012.

I would uninstall v7 first then run CCleaner CCleaner - PC Optimization and Cleaning - Free Download to get rid of any residue.


----------



## JohnRx (Jun 2, 2012)

I tried...deleted v7u4, used CCleaner (which I already regularly do), now have v6u32 on my system, turned off Norton IS, still can't get Java to launch at time.gov. Any other suggestions/ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Via All Control Panel Items right click on the Java icon then Open

Under the Java tab is it showing Enabled in the ticky box, if it isn't then it can be toggled on from there and are the Java add-ons enabled in Manage add-ons.

Under General/Temporary Internet Files/Settings there is the option to Reset Defaults or clear the cache together with a number of items under Advanced.

The 32 and 64bit versions only relate to the browser, so if you only use a 32bit browser, then you only need the 32bit version whereas if you use both the 32 and 64bit versions of IE then you will need to download the 64bit as well.

There appears to a misconception that if you have a 64bit OS then you have to download the 64 bit version of Java as well. You don't.

I only have the 32bit version of IE on this laptop and only the 32bit version of Java installed.

I tried the clock and after it loaded Java, it was working fine.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

You didn't happen to use the Registry Cleaner in CCleaner in the past did you?


----------



## JohnRx (Jun 2, 2012)

I have used registry cleaner on CCleaner numerous times.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Control Panel/Users and create a new user with admin rights. Log out of the user you are in, and log in as the new user. Try to download Java 7 again and test it.


----------

